# Arrow Backstop Netting Recommendations



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

I've got several of these nettings, and they work well .... http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bcy-archery-backstop-netting-10-x10.html

They'll stop Carbon Impact Super Clubs shot with 26lb limbs at indoor distances, so would be very effective at longer distances, too. But they fail miserably trying to stop X10 arrows out of a 40lb recurve with spin wings, though


----------



## ifixforyou (Apr 20, 2015)

At what distance were the X10 shot from? Thanks.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

When it comes to outdoor or skinny arrows, most nets won't stop arrows shot from high pound bows.

An X10 or Nano shot from a 60# compound can go through an American Whitetail at 50 meters, so a net will just slow it down a little.

Try these people http://www.westcoastnetting.com/netting-products/sports/archery.html


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Nothing beats empty space or a good hard backstop for safety purposes outdoors. Although, I gather by inference that empty space behind the bales may not be possible..


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Netting is useless for skinny arrows shot from a modern compound bow. Build a plywood wall.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

ifixforyou said:


> At what distance were the X10 shot from? Thanks.


20yards from recurve bow


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Do they have to be mobile or can it be in place permanently? 

Grant


----------



## ifixforyou (Apr 20, 2015)

grantmac said:


> Do they have to be mobile or can it be in place permanently?
> 
> Grant


It has to be portable. It will be used behind targets at outdoor FITA distances over the weekends. It will be at a public park, so we will have to put them up and take them down every weekend. We will be able to leave the steel cable up for the entire summer, so it should not be too bad.


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Ifix, this is what I use in my backyard. Seems to work well. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/high-performance-green-arrow-backstop-netting-10.html Regards, LT


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

ifixforyou said:


> It has to be portable. It will be used behind targets at outdoor FITA distances over the weekends. It will be at a public park, so we will have to put them up and take them down every weekend. We will be able to leave the steel cable up for the entire summer, so it should not be too bad.


I was going to suggest conveyor belt but that isn't not easily moved unless it was on some sort of pulley system.

Grant


----------



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

Try flaghouse.com they supply park districts and the like.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Whitetail have a power curtain made of ballistic material that will stop any skinny arrow. We have a similar one, but a different brand. I forget what it is. Having seen so many skinny arrows go through the nets, we got the better option. And don't forget... make sure it is wide enough to have good pleats.


----------

